# Ruined a buzzbait & honed a new skill



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Decided to check out a local spot that can be good, but has shunned me so far this year. 

It was just starting to get light, wisps of fog were clinging to the water surface and it was completely calm. I stood there at the waters edge and took it in for a second, then unhooked my black buzzbait that I spent a few days tweeking to get just right. Checked my tension setting quickly and fired my first cast. It hit rather easily IMO but to the fish must have seemed like a skylight exploded. Started my retrieve and after about 10' the swirl and sucking noise ended the nagging squeak, gurgle, and clack of the buzzbait! It sounded like an underpowered toilet really. I turned the handle a couple quick turns and leaned into it. Fish On! Caught!

I fan casted the area and nothing else was willing to play. Walked down the bank and looked at the shore line ahead of me and behind me looking for "fishy" looking places. Made a few casts behind me, the shot one straight up the bank in front of me, maybe 18" off the bank. As I started the retrieve the buzzbait passed a rock sticking out off the bank and I watched the wake come out and speed up on the buzz bait. I lowered my rod anticipating the strike, Bam! Leaned into #2 for the morning. 

That situation played out a few times and I felt like I was in the zone, kinda. After maybe 2 or 3 fish I had to bend and rebend my buzzbait so it would work correctly. After about 5 it was bending to easily to trust so I took it off and put it away.

I was high on fish catching adrenaline and made a decision that could have ruined things for me. In the end it didn't and I am so glad I made it.

Took a short break to set up with a Donkey Rig using baby bass colored Zoom super flukes. Took a couple casts for me to settle on a way to work the rig before it started paying off. The rig looks so natural, and mimics two baitfish darting around playing or running scared. 

Every time I caught a bass they would smoke a bait and all I had to do was lean in and reel. Even had one bass that was good enough to get both baits in one shot, that was pretty cool!

Caught another 5 or 6 before I needed to get home. Nothing over 18 some pickles, average was probably 14", but it sure was fun!

Here a few pics (for the guy that PM'D me to chastise my giving anyone advice and claiming I don't post pics of any fish! LMAO)




























Mr. A


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Tried to post multiple pics in one but they won't show up. Here's 10 of the individual ones....





































Mr. A


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Mr. A


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome write up and report! I'll take anyone of those greenies on my line thankyou! Especially topwater!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks, it has been quite some time since a top water bite (size and quality) was so good it ruined lures! The worst part is knowing you could replicate it the next day but not having the time. Sure was fun though.

Mr. A


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Nice job, Mr. A! The topwater buzzbait bite is my absolute favorite! Nothing like hearing that slow, gurgling, clacking sound then seeing those bass take that bait under and setting the hook!


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome A ... its funny that you brought up top water. Yesterday I had some time be class at 11am. So I went to my local lake. No sun all clouds , some wind. I had high hopes topwater would get me some fish. So I went to a long tapered point with a flat on my left and submerged weeds and a dropoff to the right. What made it perfect.... bait fish hopping everywhere. Zara spook is my go to for this. First cast was a mile straight off the point. Bam fish on. Next couple casts same spot nothing. Switched to the dropoff. Bam fish on a nice one caught. Same spot again bam... caught. Same spot bam again.....it just wouldn't stop....a fish on almost every cast. The casts I didnt catch one they missed it numerous times... I ended up with 37 fish in two hours. Here is pics of the biggest ones.... https://www.dropbox.com/sh/g4w9974c05b1x12/AAB0izWd60w4QKDrdF7GT6cva .... sorry It wouldn't let me post in the forum.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Northern1, I cannot wait to go back out and do it again! Love love love this time of year! 

Rasper, that last one looked rather beefy! LOL. Looks like the spawn is between waves there. Nice looking bass. I like the Zara Spook as well, but it always amazes me that a bass can miss it with all those hooks! LOL.

Weather seems to be cooperating for a good bite this weekend. Wish I could get more than a couple hours to fish at a time but I'll take what I can get! 

Mr. A


----------

